# What Would NTs Do?



## Phoenix (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello NTs. I'm doing some research and could use some assistance. Please NT temperament responders only. 

Here's the scenario:

You suddenly have 100 million dollars in the bank of your choice. If you spend funds, your account will be topped back up within a week. There is no threat of losing this money, no power on Earth could take it from you. The stability of this money is not dependent on governments, banks... etc. If the bank were to blow up next week the funds would find their way back to you through an alternate route. 

Now, how does your day to day life change? What sort of things will you do now that you have unlimited means?

Please think beyond NT stereotypes and give your most truthful response. Anything goes and no dream is too small or two strange. If you would honestly love to bathe in a tub of whipped cream every morning, perfect. Own a pet mountain lion? Fine. Destroy the (hypothetical) planet? Fair enough.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

If I had 100 million dollars in the bank at all time. The only thing that would change about my day to day life is that I would be driving an audi, I would have an apartment in NYC and Seattle, and I would free myself from all responsibility. I'd pretty much do nothing. With that kind of money I might travel to all the countries I always wanted to see. But I would pretty much use it as an excuse to be a lazy ass until I got the motivation to do something productive, like paint.


----------



## SPtheGhost (Apr 26, 2010)

wait...so this is infinite wealth?


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Start a college for Independent thinkers. No ass wipers, and whimps. The instructors would be the top minds from all over the globe. Individual Classes would be for a month or a year depending on the instructors schedule. 

Lets boldly go where no man has gone before.


----------



## this is my username (Apr 15, 2011)

1. Find seclusion.
2. Become self-sufficient off the grid (own food, own power, etc). Complete control over all means of this production. Distribute excess.
3. build homes for family. I want a family commune (even though they drive me crazy a lot of the time. But they would have things to do, because we are self sufficient)
4. Distribute excess. Use excess funds to move excess. Distribute all excess and grow from there.
5. Build experimental schools


----------



## SPtheGhost (Apr 26, 2010)

i would fund all different kinds of research 

create a political lobbying coalition to advocate for my personal interest 

replace our military with robots that deploy debilitating non-lethal neurotoxins and then use said military to seize political control of the world


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

I'd try to solve the problems of hunger and injustice in the world (and buy myself a really nice house:wink. Just the issue of that messing up the economy.


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

Honestly I would start by paying off all my debts & my families debts (including in-laws) and close all my credit cards. I would tell people that I won the lottery, but wouldn't tell them how much or that it's unlimited. I would then finish fixing up my house give it to a friend or family member & buy a new house, a new car or 2 and a sailboat. I would buy my dad's portion of his company so I could do my job the way I feel like doing it when I feel like doing it. I would keep working though just so I had something to do. I would spend a week or two every year in a different country. I would probably go out to eat a little more often again and go back to hitting the bar with friends again. I would randomly pay for things for people that I like and give money to any bum on the street that could tell me a good "hard luck" story. Other than that my day to day life probably wouldn't change too drastically. I would keep doing what I do now, just on my terms and anyone who didn't like it I would tell to piss off and then kick them in their ass.


----------



## Invisimort (Mar 22, 2011)

1. Pay for the most crazy expensive school I can get myself into. In small bills. Just to annoy them.
2. Buy a VW Bus. Paint it black and put green flames on the side. Refurnish interior with awesome-ness.
3. Move to...I dunno- away from here. England might be nice.
4. Buy enough artificial blood for my own horror movie.
5. Write, Direct, produce said horror movie. 
6. Purchase a crap ton of books, videogames, and misc other stuff I never have the money for.
7. Take a nap.
8. Get more cats. I like cats. Cats are nice.
9. Oh, yeah...hire my own barista to make me coffee on command. I like coffee.


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd skip college and immediately start a business with a bunch of friends, and have it fully funded. I'd just try different things until something stuck, then I would make a living off it.

My day-to-day life probably wouldn't change much. I'd most likely keep spending low, like I do now. I feel no desire to spend any more money on day-to-day things than I do now. More money would simply help me achieve my goals more quickly.


----------



## Catenaccio (May 2, 2011)

I would buy a new house and car and have a lot of sex with whoever I wanted. Oh yes and do something political. A few propaganda campaigns. And I imagine a few politicians would be happy to alter policies in return for funding.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

I'd still go to college and find a career path in something I love doing. Possibly the only difference would be that I'd be a lot more relaxed in the event of an emergency and I'd have a lot more books and video games. Travel the world, do things on a whim. I would also fund the education of my family and friends, should they ever need help. 

I want my own lab. Stereotypical? Maybe. But I can see myself, with all my shiny, advanced equipment, plotting world domination, possible doomsday scenarios...Yeah, I'd definitely fund all kinds of research.

All the things I could do...


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> Hello NTs. I'm doing some research and could use some assistance. Please NT temperament responders only.
> 
> Here's the scenario:
> 
> ...


I get to work on figuring out what sort of computer glitch is causing this. And fix it.


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

I'd do a lot of travelling. I'd also pay off my parents' and my in-laws' mortgage, send my sister-in-law on a safari guide course in South Africa that she's been looking at but can't afford, and fund my sister through an art degree (and the rest of her life if art doesn't make her any money). I'd pay off the debts of my extended family members too. I'd massively increase my spending on charity too, in a Secret Millionaire sort of way (do you have that program in the US?). I'd probably end up starting a business with my husband, not sure what in. I'd also want to provide for my friends if they ever needed anything, though I'm not sure if they'd take my money.

I don't care about having loads of amazing possessions unless they're useful - in fact I'd want to avoid buying a lot of stuff as it's all such a pain to cart around and it makes me feel too tied down. I'd rather spend the money on experiences than things, though I would buy a house and a car.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

* I'd open up several consulting firms internationally for land-use and development. 

* I'd realize this man's dream: Paolo Soleri - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and see if it'll work. If it does, I'm re-writing urban planning practices.

* I'd finance and design a hospital in Africa, just because I said I would at a very young age (8 years old ;P). 

* I'd probably become some sort of philanthropist. I swear, some people just don't know where to spend their money on--- I'd make sure the money is spent correctly and on things that have lasting impact. 

*Finance research on renewable energy...meh either that or ways to colonize mars. 


....Now that I think about it, I don't think I'd want that much money. I would have to meddle with everything related to my interests---- I'd imagine life would become completely mundane if I can do anything that money can buy. The only challenge would be the ability of those I hire to do research/construct/consult. And if I pick the creme of the crop and things go accordingly--- wouldn't life then be boring. A vacation at the tropics would then be meaningless if I can do it everyday. What joy would traveling give me if I can see all parts of the world in a week if I wanted to?


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

Fund research. I'd be willing to directly employ people just to do whatever they want, as long as it's something cool (I'd mainly be interested in the arts and sciences). I would be able to offer some great scholarships to students. For myself, I'd find somewhere to live alone, be a lazy ass all day and not draw any attention.


----------



## steffigoesrawr (Apr 29, 2011)

I'd take the freedom provided by the money and use it to learn. I'd buy musical instruments and lessons and computers and games and feed my fascination. As for how it would change my day-to-day life, I suppose that the money would make me less inhibited. Without having to fuss over budgets and time, I'd focus more on experiencing life than just surviving it.


----------



## Sea Anenome (Mar 11, 2011)

First I'd pay off my home. Then I would travel the world via Semester at Sea or a conventional cruise with an onboard academic or educational program. After that, I would become a perpetual student, earning degree after degree purely for my own personal edification.


----------



## very bored (Jul 6, 2009)

college/houses for my family
travel/learn a language or two
philanthropy
?????
profit!

I would be interested in politics, but would probably stay out of it.


----------



## Ngg (Jul 22, 2010)

1) Start a medical device company with groundbreaking technology (and unlimited grants!).
2) Buy myself a penthouse in NY and a summer house in Ibiza.
3) Buy over TED to get front row seats and one on one time with every keynote speaker.
4) Create a BALANCED and thoughtful News Channel and take Fox News out of the picture in order to end the brainwashing of American people through nonsensical rhetorical discourse.
5) Find myself a really hot girlfriend (an actress would do just fine).
6) Travel around the world with her, live a few months in India and South America.

Damn, I really want to do all these things now...


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

I would travel.Endlessly.
No fancy house, no fancy car. And I still wouldn't fly first class, either.

And I would take people I love with me, of course.

That's about it. I'd get that unaffordable PhD in that unapplicable Philosophy of Language that doesn't pay, as well.


----------



## Catenaccio (May 2, 2011)

Ngg said:


> 1) Start a medical device company with groundbreaking technology (and unlimited grants!).
> 2) Buy myself a penthouse in NY and a summer house in Ibiza.
> 3) Buy over TED to get front row seats and one on one time with every keynote speaker.
> 4) Create a BALANCED and thoughtful News Channel and take Fox News out of the picture in order to end the brainwashing of American people through nonsensical rhetorical discourse.
> ...


I like this reply.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

First I'd do a whole bunch of stuff for myself.
1) I'd get myself one model of every motorbike throughout history. 
2) I'd purchase a Zonda, a Koenigsegg, Atom 500 and a Ford GT/GT40
3) I'd build myself the ultimate house, James Bond villain style, with a big ass Tesla Coil on top.
4) I'd build another house purely for my soon to be collection of suits.
5) Every console and a kickass TV

Then
6) Start my own space program, and just lure all the NASA/BAE/Lockheed/ESA scientists with promises of actually earning decent money and having the opportunity to conduct research with unlimited funding, with aims to put men on mars within the decade, sooner if possible.
7) Medical research, I wan't to continue to be able to fund these projects 
8) Particle Accelerator
9) And finally I'd stick my boot so far up Blizzards ass they'll have to finish the sc2 expansions sooner.


----------



## raymond (Mar 11, 2011)

Aside from pay off family debts and things of that nature, I'd travel all over during the summer months and just go to school and get degree after degree and not use any of them during the school year. I don't know that I'd go all out and buy fancy clothes, cars, and houses and whatnot. Maybe open a recording studio though, that'd be cool. Maybe grow my own teas in a fancy garden. I don't know, what I want to do with my life changes every other week and I'm sure being a millionaire wouldn't change that.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

Nothing would _really_ change. I'd just buy more stuff. The stuff I bought would of course change my lifestyle, but that would change over time and not all at once. 

After a few months, I'd probably have taken at least one awesome vacation, dropped out of college to become an author, and maybe have blueprints for my dream house.


----------



## Palaver (Jan 5, 2010)

I would use the money to support a space program with the intent of colonizing outer space and with its accomplishments reorient the goals of human society.

I had economic ideas, but that would change little and attract many enemies.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

I wouldn't change a whole lot.
I'd have an amazingly tech-geeky house. I'd never leave my house for anything.


I would have the greatest gaming room ever...


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

First I would buy basic things for my enjoyment such as video games, computers, good tvs, gaming devices, homes and weapons around the world just incase, private islands, boats and ships, planes. After all of this fun I would give money to close family members or friends who I believe deserve it, donate money to humanitarian organizations, donate money to scientific research, give money to people in culture who are having a good impact on life, hire scientists for a private space research project, buy a radio and tv station, create businesses around the world, increase the money I spend on funding certain projects, create colleges for free, create communities for intellectuals, create a new test given around the world to find intellectuals, give those intellectuals money, work on renewable energy, create funds for my prosterity, work on taking over all politicans to unite world, donate more money, work on something similar to the zeitgeist project, and somehow remain semi anonymous throughout this entire project. I do not know what I would do with the remaining money, I would probably hire people to deal with it and check up on them every now and then, I believe this calls for a good education for myself and more time to do with as I please. 

Somehow I believe that all of the NT responses will be very similar with only minor differences, and all of them being very simple for what we get and extravagent for what we give away/fund. Now if only this would happen for real without any negative impact of inflation and such.


----------



## Inev1t4bl3 (Jul 20, 2010)

Many of the replies to this thread are excellent. Others... I wonder about. Someone is offering you what is essentially a never-ending supply of capital and many of you can think of nothing more interesting to do with it than stuff like: "pay off my house", "buy a new car", or "go back to school". Really? Are your imaginations this small?


----------



## steffigoesrawr (Apr 29, 2011)

Inev1t4bl3 said:


> Someone is offering you what is essentially a never-ending supply of capital and many of you can think of nothing more interesting to do with it than stuff like: "pay off my house", "buy a new car", or "go back to school". Really? Are your imaginations this small?


I don't know about the excitement of purchasing houses and cars, but I think that becoming a full-time student would be marvelous. To have the means to study anything I find interesting is my personal dream. Getting a degree in Medieval Literature would serve me almost no good in the work force, but with the money I wouldn't be restricted. I could study Engineering because I want to, and not because it would help me get a job. I could study Graphic Design, Philosophy, Klingon, Business, Government, Swahili, Calculus, and Dance, and the only thing holding me back is trying to decide what to learn next. I'd say that's a fairly interesting way to spend my money.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

The question isn't "what WOULD I do" the question is what WOULDN'T I do.


----------



## seeg (Jan 7, 2010)

I would actually just buy a sweet flat in every single city that I dream of (New York, Berlin, London, Rio, Toyko, Ibiza ... ) and then just spend my time travelling between them and other places of interest around the world, obviously inviting all my mates along all the time for the craic.
I would buy my own plane and fit it out with the best sound system around and turn the whole cabin space into a nightclub/chill out space with PCs in the corner for the occasional web browse / new music hunt.

In between living the life, I would spend months at a time going skiing, mountain biking etc and I would definitely ride a motorbike around the world Ewan McGregor style.

Apart from all that, I'd just be a lazy bum. Probably learn a few languages and a few instruments too.


----------



## mickyj300x (Nov 7, 2010)

I would destroy the economy by completely devaluing the dollar in all the major economic countries.


----------



## OneiricEntropy (Apr 22, 2010)

I would go to medical school and spend the rest of my life traveling around the world helping people. That sounds so lame and unoriginal, but it is absolutely what I would do. I'd probably buy a modest house somewhere until my daughter graduates from high school, an electric car, and a sailboat, but other than the essentials, I don't much care about having a lot of material things. I don't actually like accumulating stuff, it just stresses me out. I would visit every country in the world.


----------



## Sanskrit (Feb 6, 2011)

I would try to negotiate partial payment plan on Microsoft, Toyota and Sony.


----------



## BeauGarcon (May 11, 2011)

I would be sadistic and I would use money to manipulate people. I don't want to give examples, too many ideas (so I deleted my examples ). 


And.. a lot of travelling. I want to see and know everything.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

After a month long piss up I'd probably go on another.


----------



## Contemplate (May 24, 2011)

I'd buy a house out in the country in the center of an acreage.


----------



## Nicholas O (May 25, 2011)

I'm not sure, buy a nice house and a massive number of books (I love learning) and travel lots. I'm not certain I'm a T and not an F, but part of me would like to do something really productive with it to change peoples lives, such as setting up an organisation to help the poor.

I still don't think the money would make me much hapier though. It might be sad but i don't live for money


----------



## Vodhgarm (Mar 27, 2010)

1: Get a good place to live.
2: Buy myself an uber computer.
3: Hire a great cook, who can prepare healthy food for me.
4: Hire a few good teachers who can tutor me in subjects I'm interested in.

And that's about it.


----------



## Valiums (Aug 29, 2010)

Well.

Well.

How long can our replies be?

I'd probably pay off my parent's debts. I would get them a nice house. My mom would stop stressing. Their life would be as cake as they wanted.
Conscience clear!

I would move out. I'd buy houses in several places. Paris, New York, I don't know. I would buy an island and make it a micronation, maybe. (I'd withdraw the full 100kk a week until I had the funds.)

Overseas trip. France. Learn French. Japan. Learn Japanese. Everywhere. Learn every language.

Buy a goddamn guitar. Electric. Teal. Get a tiny cheap amp so people ask me why the hell I bought a tiny cheap amp.

Buy a strawberry lemonade from McDonalds. They're delicious.

Donate nothing to charity.

Go to college, get my art degrees.

DRAW DRAW DRAW DRAW ANIMATE DRAW INK COLOR TWEEN SCRIPT DRAW EVERYTHING WHATEVER ANYTIME.

Sleep more than necessary. Sleep less than necessary.

Go to college again. Study Linguistics, Psychology, Mathematics, etc. Whatever.
Septuple major.

And so on.


----------



## Dralud (Jan 5, 2011)

Split it 50/50, one half for personal spending, the other for creating lasting infrastructures in countries (*I* choose exactly it will be spent) and reasearch in the nanomedical.
Personal Spending would be for day to day life, an expedition in Antartica, creating a company to hire people on the streets exclusively, to get them a lasting and satable job later on in life, anything I whimsy.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> Hello NTs. I'm doing some research and could use some assistance. Please NT temperament responders only.
> 
> Here's the scenario:
> 
> ...


I'm a classic INTP in that I'm not much into material things. Such a situation would be terrible in that it would enable some poor traits in me in that it would encourage general apathy, however I'd say with assurance that I'd do the following things:

- I'd want first and foremost to remain as anonymous as possible. No smiling and holding up the gigantic lottery check for the cameras for me!

- I'd still spend lots of alone time veg'ing, wearing out Wikipedia, daydreaming, etc.

- I wouldn't use the money to control people . . . unless they crossed me (I've learned that I'm pretty damn good - and creative! - at being vindictive if someone wrongs me. God help them if they've provoked an intelligent INTP who has effectively unlimited means and time in which to ruminate!). I'm not much into the exercise of power over people. Doesn't interest me. 

- I would be fascinated at the POSSIBILITIES that the money would enable, however. I'm sure I'd get into how best to invest it and manage it as that's theoretical and complex and . . . well, fascinating to me. 

- My general lifestyle wouldn't change. I'd live in an unobtrusive home, larger to be sure and in a nice neighborhood, but not the largest house - it would of course have an optimal floor plan as I define it, especially a private office/den. I'd drive a nice enough car but nothing flashy. I'd have the "toys" that INTP's like, such as an excellent computer, a good home library, a well-stocked kitchen (I like to cook and eat well), wonderful entertainment system and sound system for the music I love; etc. I'd take more vacations, but as much for the intellectual stimulation of learning about new parts of the world as for any simple comfort or recreation. Lucky for you I have no interest in showing you my vacation photos 1:1, though I might show select ones online, e.g. on Facebook if they helped a discussion about a fascinating place or something. 

- I would still "work". It might only be in managing my money or assets, or it might be in another pursuit, perhaps entrepreneurial or even a charitable one, but it would have to be something that was intellectually stimulating. I'd certainly do it far more for the intellectual challenge than I would for the money. 

- I'm also very confident, VERY confident, that I wouldn't spend the money wastefully as you see many lottery winners do. It just doesn't interest me. 


I'm sure I could come up with other thoughts but that's the general flavor. Please note that I'm an INTP; you'll definitely get some very different answers from the "E"-rationals.


----------



## mynameisanh (May 23, 2011)

I'd buy my parents a giant house, several luxury cars (something I've always really wanted to do for them) and whatever else they wanted. I'd pay off all my brother's debts but I wouldn't give him anything else until he finishes school. Pay off my best friend's Harvard Law School debts as well and treat my friends to dinner often, but not all the time. I wouldn't want anyone to like me just because of the money.

As for me, I'd finish the one stupid class I have left and graduate university. Move to England.. buy relatively nice houses in Brighton and Oxford, buy tickets to all the music festivals I've always wanted to go to there, buy a drum kit and drumming lessons and I'd also like to buy instruments for young kids who can't afford them. Travel to all the Western European countries I've always wanted to go to as well as Japan. 

Probably spend a year just doing that and then I'd like to go back to school and get another degree in physics and maybe do something in astrophysics for a living. Or if I'm too dumb to be an astrophysicist, which is likely, I'd go into business and build a kick ass music venue and book all my favorite bands. I'd probably give them a ton of money too (to fund studio sessions and touring) just 'cause I like them and want them to keep making music. I'd also probably become somewhat of a philanthropist and donate most of the money to organizations I deem worthy. 

As much as I'd like to go into politics, I'd probably stay away since I'm short and a female (therefore no one would take me seriously) so I'd probably just give money to help fund campaigns for politicians I support.


----------



## wiring (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't think I'd change much. It would speed up my plans but not alter what I'd do. Probably set some things to regular donations. Help out friends who need the money. Relax more about saving for retirement and work halftime, for myself instead of a company, and go to school. Travel. Live overseas a while. Eventually purchase a small house in an are I enjoy. Hire some staff to cook for me, hah, so I don't have to think about that.

Likely unless I had to... I wouldn't tell anyone I had it. I'd try to find ways to donate it roundaboutly to those people I knew would benefit, so it couldn't be traced back to me to be hounded for money.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 31, 2010)

For myself: Buy a house (with a swimming pool, libraries, laboratories, etc) and a private jet plane. Hire a work force for cleaning and cooking and the like. Learn to fly the jet plane. Spend my days reading, writing and pretty much doing whatever I like. Probably a lot of travelling as well.

For the world: Create the closest possible thing to a Utopia. Start by reworking third class (and first class) countries bottom up - starting with infrastructure, education and health. Also put funding into robotics and nanotechnology. Plant loads and loads of crops wherever possible - hopefully mostly in uninhabited areas, and put kilometres of solar panels in all the deserts. Hopefully get science to such a state that very few humans really need to work (unless they want to). Abolish governments and so forth, change our police system to rehabilitation, because with unlimited money funds aren't really a problem.

...that last part sounds very NF. Oh well.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Loved ones would all be setup for life in their own homes, with trust funds that paid out monthly incomes to ensure they didn't piss it all away. Once a year, they'd be allowed to withdraw up to 5% for big ticket item purchases. The balance of their trust funds would be invested by an honest investment firm owned by yours truly.
Then, green alternative energy sources would be where the money would be sunk, which would include necessary infrastructure building. The sooner we're no longer fossil fuel reliant, the better for the entire Earth.


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

Hmm. I would use it to fund personal research and start up a materials synthesis company. Optical-grade synthetic diamonds, carbon nanotubes, and other such things. They're in great demand for research and industry and the science behind it is well understood. The source materials are abundant and it would allow me to study quantum physics for a living. A decent business model and intelligent research would allow me to better the human condition and ensure a moderate income lest I want to spend more that 100 million.

I'd pay off the colossal debt I owe my parents for raising me. 2-3 million should be more than fair.

I'd found several boarding schools. These schools would be designed to give precocious students the opportunity to do real research in modern science alongside professionals without taxing them or their families economically. They would place primary emphasis on technical education (mathematical/scientific) offering normally college-level curricula to high-school and middle-school students capable of keeping up. American and state history, etc. would be covered during the summer and writing would be taught through other course-work. (This has been a long-time goal of mine.)

I'd build a 100 KeV particle accelerator and spend many merry hours shooting protons at various materials. *drools*

I'd take vacations around the world. India, Malaysia, New Zealand. Everywhere possible.

I'd spend my free time learning anything and everything I possibly can. Languages, ultra-advanced mathematics, quantum chromodynamics, analytical philosophy, history you name it.

Oh, and I'll probably be married and have kids so I'll leave them a modest inheritance so they can get through school without too much suffering.

I think that's everything.


----------



## peddroelm (Feb 23, 2011)

Why is this happening to me :frustrating:?!?!?!? So much power , so much responsibility ... Can I just pretend this didn't happen  ? Who else knows about this unfortunate arrangement ?

Handling large amount if money requires involving/trusting other people. The more you spent the more "visible" you become...Most of the world problems don't have simple solutions - poor some money into it and fix it. Acting on impulse[like I tend to do sometimes] could cause a shitload of collateral problems .. 

And no matter what how much/little I would do - I would still end up feeling responsible/guilty for all of the world's problems ...


----------



## Kakarookee (Mar 27, 2011)

Nothing would change, except that I would start doing cocaine.


----------



## XO Skeleton (Jan 18, 2011)

First thing im gonna do is pay off all my debts and loans. Then buy a house to store all my crap and I'm the next thing smokin to do some world traveling. Since I've been learning Japanese, I will travel to Japan. Then probably hit up Korea and Thailand. Next, I would do my European world tour and hit probably almost every country. Hit up galleries, art exhibits, museums, libraries, national monuments, etc. Meet some interesting people and have some outrageous adventures. I would never work another day of my life and probably travel the world until I die.


----------



## birthday (Feb 6, 2011)

Now this is interesting. I think I'd use the money to get myself a dragon. Being that they are no longer around, the only other way is through genetic engineering. After that I'd get myself a beautiful island, buy tons of books, and enjoy the rest of my life in the company of my dragon.


----------



## progBOT (May 4, 2011)

I would probably travel the world, giving away money to various individuals I meet along the way who I like.


----------



## Juan M (Mar 11, 2011)

the world would be so easy...

I would give that money to tons and tons of people everyday... until the money just lose his valor and the world became interesting again.


----------



## MiGoreng (May 10, 2011)

I would use it to experience everything, because I'm an experience junky.

I probably wouldn't buy much, besides maybe a few houses in different countries, which I would design myself and probably never stop working on (right now I'm picturing a glass treehouse with a giant slide from the top floor and a swimming pool 'moat', but a year later I would get bored and probably turn it into a castle or a Hobbit hole). I would hire a lot of things, because I know I'd get bored of them eventually, and getting rid of them would be a pain. I would probably buy a piano and a plane, and decorate both often. I would host millions of parties. I would fund research. I would learn everything I could, and travel everywhere. I would build something impressive, a new 'wonder of the world'. I would find someone to share my lifestyle and wealth with equally, so as not to feel too secluded from the 'real world'.

I would get work and get fired, just for fun. I would put myself in prison for a month, just to experience it. I would design lots of things and hire people to build them. I would build an 'Atlantis', but probably not live there long. 

And I would create a second life for myself, maybe in a small town, with a different name, so I can pretend to be normal occasionally.


----------



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)

1. I would buy some nice land and build a house with a 20ft deep pool
2. I would give some money to my family members
3. Invest in the Robitussin company
4. Donate it to feed some starving kids
5. Travel 2-3 times a year to different countires on a private jet
6. buy my grandma a penthouse in New York
7. Donate some money for some crazy science experiment like a splice monster or psychedelic research


----------



## Istbkleta (Apr 30, 2011)

Spend gazilion dollars on all kinds of scientific research that interest me. Which is to say - all fields of science. Except social "science". I see a lot of people with useful scientific education being under-leveraged by the society. Answer the question of evolution, origin of life, alternative universes, where the hell is all the antimatter, why is there "time", why people exist, 42 type of stuff.

Probably end up taking more and more personal risks (walk in open space, 1st private tour) until I kill myself  Or end up unleashing (inadvertently) a genetically modified viros that will destroy civilization as we know it.

I think NTs are dangerous without the SJs.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Nov 14, 2010)

I would do this exactly, instead of paint I would play video games, read manga and novels all day. I would probably open up a restaurant. I would eat a lot more fancy dinners and shit, and would probably buy a Bugatti Veyron and an Escalade. I would probably smoke a ton more weed than I already do. I would finally get to relax with no stress and worries. It would be awesome. I wouldn't wanna hear people bitch and moan to me about their problems and about how they needed money, so I probably wouldn't tell anyone in my family about the money for at least a year. I would leave the country and travel, coming back for holidays so they wouldn't get suspicious.

I would also probably pay for a group of scientists to work on an AI machine for me and I would use it to predict which stocks to invest in, then I would be the richest man in the world.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 14, 2011)

Money would change from necessity to property. Financial stability would ensue, followed by insanity. The infinite wealth would go to my head. At first, I would love being able to afford anything my heart desired, to help my family and friends, and not have to worry about dollar signs for the rest of my life. I could list pages of material objects I would buy, but that is just redundant and irrelevant. I would fund research, create companies, travel the world, and back. I think eventually I'd get bored and lose purpose. Stress is relative and not always monetary. Life would still have it's ups and downs, but infinite wealth would definitely help.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Phoenix said:


> Hello NTs. I'm doing some research and could use some assistance. Please NT temperament responders only.
> 
> Here's the scenario:
> 
> ...


You´re taking all the fun out of it. I don't have to do nothing to make sure I spend and gain at the same time? It's basically just raining money whenever I need it? My only limit is that I can't spend more than 100 million a week.

I wouldn't give money to people. But I would invest all of it into another bank account so that it can accumulate. This way no money will be lost when I'm sick or not interested in spending and I can take my time to decide what to do with the money. Investing in projects that help to improve things in the world.

It's cool. I would be making 5.2 billion a year. That's actually possible in real life.


----------

